# Worst injury you gotten so far,



## S.U.M

I started my business 4 years ago, on my very first day on I was using a 2x4 to support a brick window sill I was rebuilding, I had it tap-con'd into place but decided to put in an extra screw, once I had drilled the hole I lowered the hammer drill to the ground by letting the cable slip through my hand, then the drill bit got caught on the bottom on my shorts ( it was August ) while still spinning an then went right into the back of my knee, I can't even begin to describe the feeling of that very hot masonry drill bit drilling into my leg, nothing I could do as I had built up a few weeks of work and didn't want to begin my new business venture by cancelling jobs, sent my buddy of to the corner store for ice, wrapped it in my shirt tied it to my leg and got it done,

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lodgefarmboy

I got this last summer removing old drywall with that chicken wire in it . I was sawzalling the ceiling out in sections and a piece hung on as I was pulling it down and it snagged me . 12 stitches and back to work in the afternoon


----------



## griz

Tendon popped off the tip of my knee cap & tore ACL...

Boy was that fun....

But wait, there's more, just not as good...:laughing:


----------



## Lodgefarmboy

That's my forearm in the picture


----------



## blacktop

Laid up for 4 weeks with a torn chest muscle,spent 2 weeks On my back yelling in pain at the ceiling . It took over a year to completely heal..All In all I was out of work for a month and a half..A very tough time ...I wouldn't wish that pain or hardship on my ex wife!!!


----------



## Driftweed

I-beam to the head. 6 stitches & a concussion. Wear your hardhat guys.

I didnt even know it happened. Just thought i bumbed my head. It was raining, i was wet. Come around the corner and coworkers were freaking out. We initially glued it shut. That lasted a few hours. Had to stop on the way home to have a doc stitch it shut. 

Nothing like the sound of ripping crazy glue off your head & the sound of them flushing out the wound (sounded like it was hitting my skull). I used to have pics 3 cell phones ago.

I bump my head alot....


----------



## blacktop

For the OP....Why did you half to through the ''so far'' in ??? :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction

I broke my foot last winter, framing a remodel. I was kicking the bottom plate of a wall into place and some how broke my foot


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Some one hurt my feelings once.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

jlsconstruction said:


> I broke my foot last winter, framing a remodel. I was kicking the bottom plate of a wall into place and some how broke my foot


That's what the singlejack is for. :wallbash:


----------



## kiteman

You don't really want to know.


----------



## mudpad

Lodgefarmboy said:


> That's my forearm in the picture


Nice!


----------



## mudpad

Fell off 6 foot ladder, broke ankle, 5 years ago, Still gimping around from that one, even after surgery and PT.


----------



## blacktop

kiteman said:


> You don't really want to know.


nut sack?


----------



## tyb525

Cut all 5 fingers on the tablesaw but didn't lose them.

Broke both arms on my dirtbike at age 12, required 20 stitches, 32 staples, 2 steel plates, and 11 screws in my right arm, and about 10 stitches in my left. I was out for over 2 months, took up my whole summer vacation.


----------



## Calidecks

Fell from a 6' ladder broke my arm in several places. I now have 3 plates 12 screws and a piece of my hip in my wrist. It took almost a year to recover. I went 6 weeks before they decided to operate. Then it was PT and a lot of misery. It's been 13 years and I still only have about 60% movement! but I'm left handed and it was my right that got busted.


----------



## Golden view

Not sliced, but smashed my finger open between a toilet and a dumpster. Wouldn't have qualified for the worst if it wasn't for the details.

I've generally been much safer since becoming a GC 5 years ago.


----------



## B.D.R.

Maybe not the worst, but definately the most memorable, was when I was doing some overhead welding on a coal conveyor.
A piece of slag went into my coveralls,  I didn't want to stop welding so I just wiggled a bit. It moved from my chest to my belly button. Still burning.
Still didn't want to stop the weld, it will stop burning soon, wrong, I wiggled a bit and it moved to my belt, wiggled a little and ..you can see where this is going.
I was out of commition for about three weeks.
Still have the scar, but will not be posting pics. :laughing:
I had to tell the foreman, in case I got an infection. 
A hundred guy's knew within about five minutes.


----------



## dsconstructs

Those damn 6' ladders.....While working overhead had one come out from underneath me. Shattered up my heal pretty good, doc said a little more and the Achilles tendon would have separated from it. Still wear a pair of custom orthotic insoles to make up for slight height difference as a result.


----------



## Lodgefarmboy

One of most memorable was when I was installing a new slab exterior door back in England . I'd got the thing planed and hinges cut all I needed to do was mortise the lock set in .
I don't remember why but I had the door off its hinges and was straddling it and drilling down with a forshner bit for the lock ( the lock sets over there are a little bigger and not as easy to install ) . 
Any way as I was drawing the drill out cleaning the back edge closest to me it jumped out and grabbed my little fella and wrapped my pants and a few splinters if wood in it , needless to say i panicked and put the drill in reverse and almost grabbed it again the other way . I dropped my pants and ran for the bathroom and rinsed him off . Looked the dog had shook it .
I took myself to the er where all the nurses had a laugh while pulling bits of fabric and splinters from it . Straight back to work but out of commission for a couple of weeks if you know what I mean


----------



## superseal

I got a splinter in my hand once  :laughing:
Na, just scarfed that on online...worst for me was a concussion I got bumping my head on a lintel. Didn't hurt much really, just groggy for several days.


----------



## Kent Whitten

There have been one or two other injuries I have received. Yes, received. All except one was caused by someone else's negligence. This is the only one I have pictures of. A 3-1/2" x 11-7/8" x 25' parallam was dropped on my face. 16 stitches, cracked eye socket, concussion...and the guy wanted his paycheck that night. :laughing:

I fell down a crawl hole that the ductwork guy left open and broke 8 ribs on the side of the opening. That hurt like hell. I have two others I am saving for a rainy day :laughing:


----------



## superseal

Is that a selfie, or your buddy snapping a shot of you laid out flat :laughing:


----------



## AndyWRS

I have been lucky nothing serious just a few stitches. My coworker however was pulling a pc of gable trim off a 2 story home and when over. Landed on a table which broke his fall and probably saved his life. Was perm disabled after that, had multiple wrist and back operations, punctured lung, broken wrist ect... And he was doing a side job.

He never fully recovered and passed away of unrelated medical problems about 6 yrs later. Never was able to return to work.


----------



## Kent Whitten

superseal said:


> Is that a selfie, or your buddy snapping a shot of you laid out flat :laughing:


That was a selfie before selfie's were hip :laughing:


----------



## ArtisanRemod

20 years doing floors got me a spinal fusion. Wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.


----------



## C2projects

I've been pretty good as far as work injuries go. Work related injuries I fell off the back of the first floor on a walkout and landed about a foot from either side of some rebar sticking up. Got up and went back to work, my whole side was scraped up cause I twisted around to try to grab the rim ply. 

Actually the day I proposed to my wife I fell off the top of a 10' ladder. That one hurt a lot, went to the hospital and had to tell the doctor to hurry up so I could get ready.

Not work related was I dislocated my shoulder playing football with some friends. I just started working for my buddy as his woodworking foreman for his landscaping company and I was starting a deck. I basically had to talk a labourer through building a deck. Which looking back was a good experience. Unfortunately I thought I was superman and got back on the football field again too soon and the same guy that dislocated my shoulder the first time on pretty much the exact same play hit me and dislocated it again.


----------



## Jaws

Too hard to decide which sucked the worst.


----------



## griz

Best NON-Injury "fall" I have ever seen:

I was Super on a large sports complex. My Lead, Mikey & a REAL Cowboy and I would show up drink coffee solve the worlds problems and peruse the job. Mikey was walking the ridge of an exposed corridor checking nailing. I was on the ground talking to him. All the sudden, flat footed, he hit some ice. Slid down the roof like he was on skis. Landed standing up on a sand pile. Stepped off took a sip of coffee and said "Guess we'll wait to get up on that".

Never spilled a drop of coffee....:thumbup:


----------



## Easy Gibson

The miracle non-injury is the greatest.

My best was handing a sheet of 3/4 up through floor joists to the guy in the bathroom above. We did sort of a "you got it?" thing and well, he didn't have it. Dropped he full weight straight down onto the bridge of my foot which was on the first rung of a step ladder making an awful guillotine sort of thing happen.
Totally fine. Hopped and yelled for a minute but back to work after a standing 8.


----------



## Inner10

I've fallen through joists into the basement, fallen off ladders...but the worst was probably slipping on ice carrying tools from the truck.


----------



## Warren

Fell off a scaffold above an open foyer while hanging drywall. Landed on my head, had a seizure, and stopped breathing. At the time they said that I had a slight brain disorder. At the time they said I had a slight brain disorder. At the time they said I had a slight brain disorder.


----------



## mudpad

Warren said:


> Fell off a scaffold above an open foyer while hanging drywall. Landed on my head, had a seizure, and stopped breathing. At the time they said that I had a slight brain disorder. At the time they said I had a slight brain disorder. At the time they said I had a slight brain disorder.


So how much of that story is true, or do you not remember?


----------



## Warren

mudpad said:


> So how much of that story is true, or do you not remember?


It is actually true. Happened when I was 19. The last few lines were just in fun of course. They did tell me that, but I have not had any further issues. My wife might disagree.:whistling


----------



## Sabagley

I almost lost my front teeth. 

When we set up to cut a roof, we would nail 2x12x16s in a U shape then lay out the rafters to cut and mark. One guy on each end. 

This time in particular time we were cutting 24' rafters. 
When I bent over to hook the tape, the guy (my boss) on the other end tripped and stepped on his end. That rafter hit me square in the face. I definitely saw stars but luckily I didn't lose any teeth, but they were loose for about a week after that. 
Anyone know the equation to figure out the force that was applied to my face?


----------



## rselectric1

My worst was reported and updated live right here at CT. I started this thread from the ER bed while waiting for the docs to arrive. I posted this even before calling my then wife.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f22/broken-leg-84898/?highlight=broken+ankle

I thought I could find a pic of my really messed up ankle here but I can't.

The bad part was that my ankle was pretty much bone dust and 2 of the docs were ready to amputate below the knee. One of their junior partners who served in Iraq said..."I can do it". And he DID.

No limp, minimal pain and usually only when the weather changes. 

The cool part was Angus and some of the posters here started a drive to help my pay my bills while I was flat on my back for nearly 10 months. The generosity here was amazing and I sometimes tear up when thinking about it. In addition, I always knew that I could log in to CT in my long stay at the hospital and talk to people that I liked regardless of the time of day.

OK, enough mush.:laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Fell off a roof and broke my wrist and 4 ribs in 1980. I imagine there are still finger nail marks in the sheathing. To this day still not happy about being on a roof over 4/12.

Best non-injury fall: We were framing a house and my helper stepped backwards and fell through the stairwell opening – 10’ to concrete. Landed flat on his a$$ - sitting down. He was so embarrassed that he was back in the first floor in about 5 seconds saying “I’m alright – you didn’t see that!” We laughed for hours after that. His getting back up so quickly it was cartoonish.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

rselectric1 said:


> My worst was reported and updated live right here at CT. I started this thread from the ER bed while waiting for the docs to arrive. I posted this even before calling my then wife.
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f22/broken-leg-84898/?highlight=broken+ankle
> 
> I thought I could find a pic of my really messed up ankle here but I can't.
> 
> The bad part was that my ankle was pretty much bone dust and 2 of the docs were ready to amputate below the knee. One of their junior partners who served in Iraq said..."I can do it". And he DID.
> 
> No limp, minimal pain and usually only when the weather changes.
> 
> The cool part was Angus and some of the posters here started a drive to help my pay my bills while I was flat on my back for nearly 10 months. The generosity here was amazing and I sometimes tear up when thinking about it. In addition, I always knew that I could log in to CT in my long stay at the hospital and talk to people that I liked regardless of the time of day.
> 
> OK, enough mush.:laughing:


You only had 300 posts before the injury :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## rselectric1

DaVinciRemodel said:


> You only had 300 posts before the injury :laughing: :laughing:


:laughing:

It was about 2 weeks after was cursed with being a moderator here.


----------



## kiteman

Sabagley said:


> I almost lost my front teeth. When we set up to cut a roof, we would nail 2x12x16s in a U shape then lay out the rafters to cut and mark. One guy on each end. This time in particular time we were cutting 24' rafters. When I bent over to hook the tape, the guy (my boss) on the other end tripped and stepped on his end. That rafter hit me square in the face. I definitely saw stars but luckily I didn't lose any teeth, but they were loose for about a week after that. Anyone know the equation to figure out the force that was applied to my face?


I think it's f =ma


----------



## shakey0818

I was working on my own roof this summer.Resting the nail gun on the top of my foot and nailed myself.2 weeks later while doing the back i nailed the other foot.About 10 years ago i shot my hand with a framing gun and the winter after that i cut part of the tip of my finger off on a table saw.


----------



## chewy

shakey0818 said:


> I was working on my own roof this summer.Resting the nail gun on the top of my foot and nailed myself.2 weeks later while doing the back i nailed the other foot.About 10 years ago i shot my hand with a framing gun and the winter after that i cut part of the tip of my finger off on a table saw.


You can get pills from your doctor for those toenails BTW. Its just a kind of fungus that can easily be curedm


----------



## shakey0818

here's the second time


----------



## jlsconstruction

chewy said:


> you can get pills from your doctor for those toenails btw. Its just a kind of fungus that can easily be curedm


----------



## shakey0818

chewy said:


> You can get pills from your doctor for those toenails BTW. Its just a kind of fungus that can easily be curedm


I like the fungus it gives my nails a better flavor when i chew them.


----------



## SamM

So far my worst was a 2 1/2" rusty nail through the joint if my wrist. 

I had a buddy fall off a ladder at my job site once. He set the ladder on the deck and to get up to the roof. He was about 6' up when it slipped out. Landed cross legged on top of the ladder. No break but over 6 months before he could walk normally again. Still bothers him now over a year later.


----------



## asgoodasdead

sliced my knee open with a wormdriver. luckily only cut the fat and missed the joint and tendons. 6 weeks of physical therapy. workers comp footed 100% of the bills.


----------



## JPConst1005

So far my injuries are all from over use. Strained lower back, tennis elbow, carpel tunnel, bursitis and tendonitis of the knee, and hand swelling.  And that's just in the past year


----------



## Dustincoc

JPConst1005 said:


> So far my injuries are all from over use.


Same here, although I never go to the doc so I have no idea as to the technical names.


----------



## JPConst1005

Dustincoc said:


> Same here, although I never go to the doc so I have no idea as to the technical names.


I try not to but when I kneeled down to put in base and felt like I kneeled on a nail, it was time to see the Dr. Supposed to go back next week. Need to check out a different pain in my knee. Barely made it down the stairs last Saturday.


----------



## pritch

Certainly not the worst injury I've had, but by far the best doctor's note. I took a shot to the back of the head and got a concussion:









I got kinda PO'ed at the doc. I was gonna think about drinkin' some whiskey and later think about a shot o' leg. All my weekend plans down the drain.


----------



## Dustincoc

pritch said:


> Certainly not the worst injury I've had, but by far the best doctor's note. I took a shot to the back of the head and got a concussion:
> 
> I got kinda PO'ed at the doc. I was gonna think about drinkin' some whiskey and later think about a shot o' leg. All my weekend plans down the drain.


So, what are you allowed to do?


----------



## Driftweed

Lol... no thinking 

now thats funny stuff right there


----------



## JPConst1005

Went to Orthopedic this morning. Bursitis has heeled but the popping and pain was still there. Doc said it may be torn meniscus. Need an MRI to confirm and possible surgery...


----------



## SamM

JPConst1005 said:


> I try not to but when I kneeled down to put in base and felt like I kneeled on a nail, it was time to see the Dr. Supposed to go back next week. Need to check out a different pain in my knee. Barely made it down the stairs last Saturday.


I had one like that. I usually described it as being hit in the knee with a flaming hot hammer. 

Doc said I temporarily displaced the normal gel cushion that's behind your kneecap.

Now I always wear knee pads for doing flooring or base, haven't had that problem since. (though I do have lots of other problems with that knee)


----------



## JPConst1005

SamM said:


> I had one like that. I usually described it as being hit in the knee with a flaming hot hammer.
> 
> Doc said I temporarily displaced the normal gel cushion that's behind your kneecap.
> 
> Now I always wear knee pads for doing flooring or base, haven't had that problem since. (though I do have lots of other problems with that knee)


I got some quality knee pads now. It's the other knee issues that are bothering me now. The only good news is that this Doc finally gave me some idea of what it might be. Hopefully MRI will give me some answers


----------



## Warren

Friday, I was outside taping some windows. I was on the top of a 6 foot ladder, you know the part where is says "This is not a step". Well, apparently they are correct. Even though I had the ladder fully open, it slid on the ice and sent me down in a hurry. Shoulder hit the ground first, followed by the hip. Neck snapped back and head just barely hit the ground. Took me about a full minute to start moving. I have not hit the ground that hard in many years. 

No major damage, but 5 days later and I still have a little whiplash and a very sore shoulder.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

pritch said:


> Certainly not the worst injury I've had, but by far the best doctor's note. I took a shot to the back of the head and got a concussion: I got kinda PO'ed at the doc. I was gonna think about drinkin' some whiskey and later think about a shot o' leg. All my weekend plans down the drain.


Sounds like he should have just wrote "no work" could have saved the time typing out the rest


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I had my feelings bruised badly once when I was in my first year in the sheet metal trade.


Please don't ask me about it though, it's just too awful to have to think about again.


Andy.


----------



## Easy Gibson

So last week I got a middle ear infection. Took Amoxicillin to cure the bacterial infection.

Turns out, I'm allergic to Amoxicillin. Covered in hives. Covered.

Probably the most miserable working day I've ever had. It's like poison ivy, but everywhere. EVERYWHERE. ALL AT ONCE. Worst is that anything hot flares it up. No hot showers, no hot drinks. Constantly underdressed and freezing cold or else I'm violently uncomfortable.

Praying to the Prednisone gods that that steroid stuff is fast acting.


----------



## Mdwest

A year and a half ago I had bought new scaffolding and was roofing my shed. It was stacked 2 high. As I got up to the top one of the welds snapped and down I went 12 foot. My foot hit the muddy ground 10 feet awa
y and I snapped my heel in half. The broken off section had 6 fractures and took 6 months to even put weight on it
I've been working again for 9 months but it hasn't been the same. Winter was horrible but I worked around it. Surgery again in 4 months after the busy season is over.
I fell 2 stories in my teens framing and bounced back up and went to work. At 43 I don't bounce anymore.


----------



## B.D.R.

wait for another dozen years.


----------



## shakey0818

This isn't the worse but it's defiantly up there.Got my finger crushed between the blade lock and the housing of a Milwaukie Sawzall.If you ever had your finger slammed in a car door slam it 3 times in a row and it still won't hurt as bad as this did.The Dr. Said it crushed it with such great force it blew my finger wide open.She said it popped like a baloon.I didnt didn't even know a finger could do that.4 stitches and 2hrs later I was back at work.


----------



## shakey0818

This happened a month ago while hammering tile off a wall with a chisel.Needless to say I fixed it up my self.No loss of time from work.


----------



## shakey0818

Im on a roll now mine as well keep going.This happened 3 months ago while powersanding a deck


----------



## shakey0818

shakey0818 said:


> This happened a month ago while hammering tile off a wall with a chisel.Needless to say I fixed it up my self.No loss of time from work.


----------



## blacktop

My body Is falling apart! Does that count??


----------



## Tinstaafl

shakey0818 said:


> Im on a roll now mine as well keep going.


Dude, you'd better get an office job. :laughing:


----------



## cleveman

I had a gal call me and tell me I should go see a doctor, but it was a false alarm. That was in the '80's. It was quite painful to be tested.


----------



## Cmac9000

shakey0818 said:


> Im on a roll now mine as well keep going.This happened 3 months ago while powersanding a deck


Been there....done that.....twice.

Believe it or not it hurt BOTH times!


----------



## Big Shoe

We all learn the hard way to respect breaking/smashing tile. :whistling


----------



## joe dirt

Shot myself 2x same day with air nailler, same spot while installing blocking,


----------



## shanewreckd

Smashed my collarbone up real bad when I was labouring at 18. Probably the worst at work, 6" plate, 8 screws, 20 staples. Then the good old smashed up fingers, broke one or 2 that way. 

Got a slight concussion when a foreman threw a 16' 2x4 over the wall form we had stood and nailed me right in the cheekbone. We had words over that one...

I've got several other concussions, broke an arm, a couple ribs, separated my shoulder and blew a supporting ligament out of my ankle, but those were all from skiing.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Just remembered that I was concussed while playing high school hockey. Finished the game, but I wasn't right for a couple weeks after.


----------



## EthanB

Long term, the worst injuries I've had were damaging tendons in both wrists that I never had properly treated and slamming my funny bone so hard that I damaged the nerve and get nasty flareups where my pinky and ring finger go numb for a while.

Plenty of other cuts and scrapes but the ones above hurt every day even though they happened over a decade ago.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

....


----------



## mgb

Been pretty lucky, had a bite taken out of my thumb with a router.

Fell off a couple ladders, bounced back up. Almost fell off a roof a couple months ago. Sweeping up near the eavestrough and just about lost my balance.

Would have landed on a 3' clay pot or a big hunk of exposed rock.

Then there's weaving shingles on a table saw and having it grab the peice. Have had to take a look at my hands after more than once "knock on wood".


----------



## SectorSecurity

13 ft fall from a ladder that ended with a screwdriver in my leg.


----------



## srwcontracting

This was about 7 weeks ago now
Really sucks not having that finger!
Also gets really cold even at 50 degrees


----------



## jb4211

srwcontracting said:


> This was about 7 weeks ago now
> Really sucks not having that finger!
> Also gets really cold even at 50 degrees


Stop missing that finger and start loving that hand. By the looks of it, it could've been much, much worse.


----------



## Calidecks

I've told this story but here goes again. 

I was nailing a cs16 strap on a ceiling while framing a golf course clubhouse, fell off the ladder broke my arm, had to get 3 plates 12 screws and a piece of bone from my hip put in my wrist.


----------



## griz

patella tendon ripped right off my knee cap.....


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

blacktop said:


> What's stitches ?




These 4









Although I already ripped the bottom one half out 


builddaley.com


----------



## cwatbay

Well some years ago when I lived in the woods, I managed to cut my finger off with a hydraulic wood splitter. 

They put it back on, for a measly $60k and a week in the ICU. 

I did get a big article in the local newspaper about how I kept my wits together and managed the situation (ie: my gloved finger in tupperware and ice, shutting everything down, cleaning up while waiting for the ambulance and so forth. 

Later on, when I realized how much press I got, I should have cut something off a long time ago. :jester:

As a side note, when I told a friend of mine about all this, she said: " YOU CUT YOUR F-----ING FINGER OFF!!!!............I said "No, the one next to it".:whistling


----------



## Youngin'

Last summer I opened my knuckle with a grinder. Could have been a lot worse though. Stitches were out in a week.


----------



## Golden view

Anderson said:


> I did this throwing a toilet into a high dumpster, my guys strength gave out before it was over the lip and it hit and broke and came back at me. I put my hand up to try and push it back in except caught on a broken piece.


I got stitches and still have a slightly messed up finger from throwing toilet in a dumpster a couple years ago. Didn't break the toilet, it just slipped and smashed my finger enough to split it open, through the glove.


----------



## TxElectrician

cwatbay said:


> Well some years ago when I lived in the woods, I managed to cut my finger off with a hydraulic wood splitter.
> 
> They put it back on, for a measly $60k and a week in the ICU.
> 
> I did get a big article in the local newspaper about how I kept my wits together and managed the situation (ie: my gloved finger in tupperware and ice, shutting everything down, cleaning up while waiting for the ambulance and so forth.
> 
> Later on, when I realized how much press I got, I should have cut something off a long time ago. :jester:
> 
> As a side note, when I told a friend of mine about all this, she said: " YOU CUT YOUR F-----ING FINGER OFF!!!!............I said "No, the one next to it".:whistling


Thanks for a great laugh


----------



## blacktop

My Grandmas method for a major cut was coal oil. 

Severed limb or missing finger ? Soak It In coal oil !! :thumbup:

Then she'd give you a good dose of SSS Tonic . Then send you on your way! No Chit!! She was a tough old lady !!! She died one month before her 100th birthday . So I guess her way of looking at things worked for her . :thumbsup:


----------



## greg24k

Got shot in the guy with a 10p nail. Was framing outdoor bar and the nail from hilti coil nailer hit the knot and came right out into my gut.

It went in so fast and quick that I didn't feel a thing. Good friend of my was getting lunch and I was finishing up, when he got back, he goes sh*^t you have a nail in your gut... I look down and here it was. I pulled it out (shouldn't have done that) and there was not a speck of blood. We sat down and had lunch, his wife got home and when she heard she said wtf are you crazy sitting here, go to the hospital.

So we drive to the emergency room, and I guess while we were driving, she called the hospital and said you have someone on the way with a nail in his stomach... By the time we got there, they were already waiting outside, and the minute I got out of the truck they grabbed me and brought right into operating room. 
Before I could explain anything they already had my shirt cut...they can move I'll tell you that much... so I said " Take it easy, I pulled the nail out already"... they were looking for the hole in my gut but it wasn't there LOL it was just a small mark from dried blood I guess, size of a tiny birthmark.
So they got me off the table, made me drink some nasty s^*t and did a few scans and they said surprisingly I was really lucky it didn't hit anything. phewww even I was surprised having a 3" nail go in without any damage.

Another time I was ripping a filler and a painter in next room caught his ladder on the cord and yanked the table saw, my hand slipped and split cut my finger half way through the nail. I was building a house right next door to my house, and that is where it happened, so I ran home, took a few shots of vodka, cleaned it with peroxide and wrapped it all up nice and tight best I could and when wife got home she fixed it up. 
A few days later I went to see my doctor, to check everything up, he is a regular physician so I can see his was a little bent out of shape to deal with it,,, so I said doc you just give me everything and I will clean it up LOL he said I was a nut job and got his nurse to help me clean the cut up and of course he suggested to go get a few stitches, I said screw that I will be back in a week to check to make sure there is no infection. 
Came back in a week, everything looked good, and now the nail is fine and there is a scar under it going half way of my fingerprint, that you can hardly see.


----------



## META

For all the crazy stuff I've done, I am surprised I haven't had more injuries. 
I once was framing a multifamily building and as I was running down the stairs, I tripped and ended up grabbing a floor truss on the stair well, right by the gusset. That sliced up the skin between my thumb and first finger. 

I also was framing a wall, once, and hit the upper side of the plate and had the nail hit the upper knuckle of my first finger. The nail bounced off, and I kept working. Later in the day, though, the knuckle swelled so much I had to quit. If I recall, I think I Iost a day of work because I couldn't hold anything in that hand. That knuckle would cause a sharp pain if I hit something with my finger, even over a year later. 

One of my guys didn't get injured, but did a green bonehead move. He needed to cut a deck off the second story and proceeded to cut the deck out from under himself, falling to the ground. He was ok, but we laughed so hard at him for it.


----------



## META

Another story when we almost lost two men. We were framing a three story panalized apartment building. All the trusses were up and our guys were sheeting the roof. We had a full bunk of OSB being brought up with the bone, for the guys up top. Well, the operator had the load extended over the third level exterior deck. A guy on the second level came out on the second level deck, right under the third level deck, to yell something to guys below. Right as that guy walked back in, the machine operator accidentally hit the controls, which caused the load to quickly drop a few inches, which subsequently sent a huge hammer blow to the third level deck. The deck collapsed, sending the guy pulling sheets off up above, for a three story ride as the third level deck fell and took out the other two decks below. That guy ended up ok, but the second level guy almost got crushed.


----------



## META

And finally, the craziest injury I have ever seen, which I posted a while ago in its own thread.

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=292322


----------



## Big Shoe

Flipped off 5 gallon bucket in 1983. Came down hard and straight legged. Smashed cartilage a little. 

Now I'm paying for that.


----------



## blacktop

.....


----------



## blacktop

Childhood of the 70s !!


----------



## blacktop

Big Shoe said:


> Flipped off 5 gallon bucket in 1983. Came down hard and straight legged. Smashed cartilage a little.
> 
> Now I'm paying for that.


All my years of walking stilts . The worst falls Ive had was walking the bucket. !!!


----------



## 91782

Used to be from time to time, somebody would ask me about the scars over my eyebrows - just plain fighting

Also would get asked about the 1/2 moon scar up high over my right eye - beer can head-butting.

Scar just under right side of my mouth - little brother hit me HARD with a custom ring he made just for the job (little fkr still has one coming for that)

Left ear has kinda filled in now - pre-Tyson, fella had the same idea

Inside of my mouth still shows stitch scars - more stupid stuff

Busted teeth...

More, lots more but:

*Nowadays, no one asks, because they all just blend into the rest of the wrinkles.*


----------



## Oklahomatyler

56 stitches Two metal plates 16 screws and a metal wire drilled through bone fragments. 

Also have two inch scar on side of wrist hard to get pic. Happened 4 years ago and still don't have some feeling of hand or full use of wrist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oklahomatyler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

Oklahomatyler said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude ! that sucks! :blink: 

What to hell happened?


----------

